# A-log was better than Mad at the Internet



## fortunecookie (Mar 3, 2022)

Had more historical roots

Bothers me every time I scroll over the hat emoticon


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2022)

Yeah well listen here jack nobody knew what the fuck it meant so I changed it


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> Yeah well listen here jack nobody knew what the fuck it meant so I changed it


Just encourage people to look at the glossary in here, but maybe that’s asking too much for the average user.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 3, 2022)

What the shit said:


> Just encourage people to look at the glossary in here, but maybe that’s asking too much for the average user.


Not even Gunt knows what A-log even means, despite throwing it around willy-nilly.

It's an uphill battle.


----------



## What the shit (Mar 3, 2022)

Pixy said:


> Not even Gunt knows what A-log even means, despite throwing it around willy-nilly.
> 
> It's an uphill battle.


The Gunt is just naturally stupid. He’s so headstrong that even if you correct
Him he’ll just argue against the fact, even though he’s a prime example of an a-logger.


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 3, 2022)

i think MATI is a good stream i have never heard of this A-Log stream you mention can you please provide me a link so that i can watch the A-Log streams? @fortunecookie


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Mar 3, 2022)

Anthony " A-Log" LoGatto is and will always be WORSE than MATI.


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> Yeah well listen here jack nobody knew what the fuck it meant so I changed it


Also I hate the facebook thumbsup. Having two of those blue ''reaccs'' next to eachother is cyberbullying. Also the word like is triggering


----------



## Clown Baby (Mar 3, 2022)

Sound like someone has a log in his pants


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 3, 2022)

What the shit said:


> Just encourage people to look at the glossary in here, but maybe that’s asking too much for the average user.


Dude, people can't even be bothered to read the special announcements on the top of every page.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Mar 3, 2022)

What the shit said:


> Just encourage people to look at the glossary in here, but maybe that’s asking too much for the average user.


There is a glossary?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 3, 2022)

Null said:


> Yeah well listen here jack nobody knew what the fuck it meant so I changed it


Is the term a-log even relevant anymore since Anthony's barely held any ground after the arrest?


----------



## Gangster Talk (Mar 3, 2022)

I liked when it just said "Nice Hat"


----------



## Shroom King (Mar 3, 2022)

Clown Baby said:


> Sound like someone has a log in his pants



It wouldn't surprise me if A-log does that on the regular.


----------



## Tism the Return (Mar 3, 2022)

DJ Grelle said:


> There is a glossary?



You didn't check your kiwifarms world bible in the menu screen? Shameful.


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 3, 2022)

His name is ANTHONY LOGATTO! His NAME is ANTHONY LOGATTO!


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 3, 2022)

What the shit said:


> Just encourage people to look at the glossary in here, but maybe that’s asking too much for the average user.



I think expecting people to actually read something is asking too much.


----------



## Grog (Mar 3, 2022)

Yet another change made to appease the at the time newly found user base of fat women who come here to gossip about other fat women.


----------



## Cilleystring (Mar 3, 2022)

fortunecookie said:


> Also I hate the facebook thumbsup. Having two of those blue ''reaccs'' next to eachother is cyberbullying. Also the word like is triggering


The thumbs up/like sticky should be a soyface with their thumbs up


----------



## Terra Pax (Mar 3, 2022)

It was a organic in-house term and the top-hat symbol itself is still an alog reference. It was a shame to see it go tbh. 

And when did power-levelling become TMI? Presumably for the same reason - though admittedly I never knew what the symbol was supposed to be until it was explained, always thought it was some weird seat belt.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Mar 3, 2022)

Whatever happened to Anthony Logatto?  Did he ever grow up, get off the internet, and get a real job?


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Mar 3, 2022)

Karl der Grosse said:


> Whatever happened to Anthony Logatto?  Did he ever grow up, get off the internet, and get a real job?


He recorded himself watching a man fuck a blow-up doll and was never heard from again...


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 3, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> The thumbs up/like sticky should be a soyface with their thumbs up


thatd be really fun ngl


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 3, 2022)

Terra Pax said:


> And when did power-levelling become TMI? Presumably for the same reason - though admittedly I never knew what the symbol was supposed to be until it was explained, always thought it was some weird seat belt.


Yes youre absolutely right I forgot about that one. TMI  is another dumb word only whores use. These organic homegrown details are what makes a place rich. Idc if its autistic but I hate seeing shit getting so cucked that we even have facebook like buttons.






Cilleystring said:


> The thumbs up/like sticky should be a soyface with their thumbs up


this is a legit good idea dedsrs




Null said:


> Yeah well listen here jack nobody knew what the fuck it meant so I changed it


Who cares what newfags think



Grog said:


> Yet another change made to appease the at the time newly found user base of fat women who come here to gossip about other fat women.


Foids on the internet is like mixing bleach and ammonia


----------



## Dyn (Mar 3, 2022)

Karl der Grosse said:


> Whatever happened to Anthony Logatto?  Did he ever grow up, get off the internet, and get a real job?


He became a moderately successful voice actor.








						Anthony LoGatto - IMDb
					

Anthony LoGatto, Actor: Sonic Villains. Anthony LoGatto is an actor, known for Sonic Villains, Motion Picture Martyr (2014) and Planet Explorers (2016).




					www.imdb.com
				




The rating should be MATI because you can't rate people on kiwi farms "a-log" because we're all going to die broke, unfulfilled and miserable instead of following our dreams and making something of ourselves like Anthony did.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Mar 3, 2022)

Terra Pax said:


> It was a organic in-house term and the top-hat symbol itself is still an alog reference. It was a shame to see it go tbh.
> 
> And when did power-levelling become TMI? Presumably for the same reason - though admittedly I never knew what the symbol was supposed to be until it was explained, always thought it was some weird seat belt.


I actually thought it was a seatbelt, like saying "buckle up" when someone reveals something about themselves and it just leads to more questions.

Also thought "dumb" was a jail cell at first, some kind of tard jail.  The rest have been generally straightforward.


----------



## bd3rZIKr (Mar 3, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> His name is ANTHONY LOGATTO! His NAME is ANTHONY LOGATTO!


Literally who?


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 5, 2022)

Terra Pax said:


> And when did power-levelling become TMI? Presumably for the same reason - though admittedly I never knew what the symbol was supposed to be until it was explained, always thought it was some weird seat belt.



Hah, me too.

I miss 'off topic' as a react as well.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 4, 2022)

I miss having all the reacts automatically visible to rate from the main screen, plus them all showing up under posts in full. (fuck mobile mode, it was great on desktop)


----------

